# Does how you hold your cigar give your personality?



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

(my apologies if this is a repost)


> In the early nineteen twenties an issue of the Italian almanac, _Il Tabacco_, contained an interesting column under the heading _Sigaromanzia_ - twelve positions of the hand holding the cigar with captions showing the psychological characteristics of the smoker.


The drawings and characteristics are reproduced in a number of places, e.g., http://www.garohabano.com/resources/psychology.asp

I was reminded of these by a LasVegASHtv.com segment from this year's ICPCR on a company that has made a poster with new pics: http://www.sharpeyeframing.com/sigaromanzia/slideshow.html

Supposedly I'm "temperamental, irritable, but a man of his word.":frown: Seems apt. What about yours?


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I like to switch it up and try different styles...not sure what to make of that.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

No.....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nope!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

All I can say is that I try to hold it firmly. Lost count of the amount of times it "Fell," out of my grasp. A Quick way to ruin a good smoke.:lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> All I can say is that I try to hold it firmly. Lost count of the amount of times it "Fell," out of my grasp. A Quick way to ruin a good smoke.:lol:


No lie there and don't drop one in the sand that really sucks!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I would have to say no.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I've heard this theory before.... doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Agreed. Drop = bad. Drop in sand = BAD!!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats pretty intresting....never knew such a thing....and yes dropping sucks!


----------



## AshKicker (Aug 7, 2008)

:errrr: okay, how does the guy smoke the cigar ash end first??? That position has got me confused :imconfused:


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Never thought about just hold it how see fit for the time. Yes dropping one sucks...


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

never think about it..I dont see how a person holds a gar says much about how they are as a person


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Hah. The sand dropping is awfully familiar to us... the girlfriend dropped her (flavored) cigar last night, while we were drunkenly hiking along the beach (Lido Beach on Long Beach).


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Hell, I hold mine about 1/2 of the ways they mention. I must be really forked up in the head.:errrr:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> Hell, I hold mine about 1/2 of the ways they mention. I must be really forked up in the head.:errrr:


Same with me Bill, I must be screwed in the head LOL. Plus I never put mine down unless I have to.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I only put mine down if I'm smoking and building at the same time. If I'm Herfing, no way.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I think that I have held my cigar in all of those fashions in one situation or another.

What does that tell me? 

It tells me that I'm still an asshole.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Apparently I am a "good speaker, insightful"....
Scott


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Well... ummmm...*

How you hold it may not give you personality, but holding onto your own good, firm stick can sure put a smile on your face.
:brick::biggrin::sweat:


----------



## rickcoak (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think so.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

No, I use about 4 or 5 of these styles and this just doesn't hold water.


----------



## SoTL1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

It's probably phrenology, but I am rather "cheerful, sociable, self-willed"...


----------

